# Wedges



## brisawyer (Dec 16, 2008)

Im not a timbercutter by any means but I do cut some small patches here and there. Learned what I know from some loggers I worked with off and on, never saw anyone use wedges. 

I read stuff here and watched some video with guys using wedges and decided to try some today. Made life a lot easier and safer I dont know how I got along without them especially bucking. I will never be without even if I have to cut them from a sapling. Thanks guys!


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 16, 2008)

It is a good thing when someone learns a new technique or learns how to do something safer. Wedges are another tool in the tool box.

BTW IAFF local 1716 LOD ret.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 16, 2008)

i usually wont go out without a wedge or 2, some trees i could never ever fall without wedges, cant drop em with the lean all the time.


----------



## thejdman04 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wedges make life easy


----------



## clearance (Dec 16, 2008)

You need three wedges whenever you are falling, at least.


----------



## brisawyer (Dec 16, 2008)

I have one plastic and 2 I cut out of dogwood. Santa is bringing more.


----------



## slowp (Dec 16, 2008)

The 12 inch one was just the tool for chiseling off the igloo consistancy snow yesterday.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 16, 2008)

clearance said:


> You need three wedges whenever you are falling, at least.



I agree, except take along an ax, too. 

Sure is easier than beating them in with a chainsaw!


----------



## palogger (Dec 16, 2008)

axe, naw thats what the 12 inch wedge is for, works great unless your lifting alot of weight


----------



## John Ellison (Dec 16, 2008)

I used two twelve inch wedges and black tape to splint a guys broken forearm.


----------



## perchhauler (Dec 16, 2008)

I always carry three K & H wedges and a small sledge, or sometimes a maul... Sometimes one does the trick, I like the wedges with the double taper, alot of lift quick, and not getting into your chain on a smaller tree.. Just my two cents, Happy Holidays to all... Steve


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 16, 2008)

just got new wedges today - blue ox wedges - not as hard as K&H, and they don't take as good a beating as K&H wedges

if you can afford it, get the K&H wedges, they hold up well

i always take 4 with me, and a 5lb. axe


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 16, 2008)

I buy the CHEAPEST 8" wedges I can get. I tend to cut them a lot. I guess it's my nature?
I have never needed more than a 16oz hammer to move a tree. Yeah, an axe or maul might be nice, but I have yet to screw up bad enough (and I have REALLY SCREWED UP!!) to need more than a small hammer and four wedges to save my sorry butt!
I don't leave without at least six wedges in the box BTW!!!


----------



## brisawyer (Dec 16, 2008)

I carry a belt ax all the time at the mill and in the woods. Its so handy I even put one on my turnout gear at the FD. I was working in the woods one day went to the local store for lunch got threatened by a local knuckehead (was a witness in a case that jailed him) All I had to do was unsnap the sheath and he zipped the lip and left quickly.


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 16, 2008)

I carry the 8" hardhead wedges. Just need to make an accesory pouch to carry them on my belt and keep them handy.

I use them alot when flush cutting the last trunk section to lift it off with the crane on removals. I need to get some lighter ones to carry when I don't need the metal ends.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Dec 17, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> I have never needed more than a 16oz hammer to move a tree. Yeah, an axe or maul might be nice, but I have yet to screw up bad enough (and I have REALLY SCREWED UP!!) to need more than a small hammer and four wedges to save my sorry butt!



A good axe makes pounding the wedges easier, as well as a tool to chop out a stuck saw, bump knots, clean up a notch, etc...

Tons of uses for an axe in the bush, other than pounding wedges.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 17, 2008)

12" 4 ME...
This is what I carry, fits nice in the back pocket. Also a way 2 get more life out of a cut/beat up wedge. When needed, the 5lb and extra wedge r usually near by, pends on the job. 

put in vise, hacked out hand holds w/ sawzall, touched up w/ orbit sander.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 17, 2008)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> A good axe makes pounding the wedges easier, as well as a tool to chop out a stuck saw, bump knots, clean up a notch, etc...
> 
> Tons of uses for an axe in the bush, other than pounding wedges.



+1


----------



## Bushler (Dec 17, 2008)

Nothing quite like the sweet sensation of having a quick taper wedge bounce out and catch you on the lip early in the morning.

Burvol says to rub white fir pitch on the broken lip...stops the bleeding so you can keep working.


----------



## slowp (Dec 17, 2008)

Bushler said:


> Nothing quite like the sweet sensation of having a quick taper wedge bounce out and catch you on the lip early in the morning.
> 
> Burvol says to rub white fir pitch on the broken lip...stops the bleeding so you can keep working.



Then, at the end of the day, spill Diet Pepsi on the pitchy lip and it will remove the pitch. I discovered that on a bumpy road.


----------

